# Thème de Macos IX?



## Bruno de Coninck (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, tout le monde!

J'aimerais faire une petite surprise à un ami fan de trucs rétro en trouvant une façon de faire ressembler son Snow Leopart à un macos IX.  Je voudrais savois si quelqu'un connais un moyen pour faire ça.  Bon, je sais qu'on peut enlever le doc, mettre les vieux icones, mais je parle plus de l'apparance des fenêtres en général...

  Merci à l'avance!


----------

